# DNP Powder Mouth Contact



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey.

Im really excited to start my dnp cycle and as you know, when you got something you want to do, you cant wait to get going.

So for safety concerns i have a question that i cant find the answer to.

My DNP are caps.

First of all, is the dnp able to stain through the caps so there will be some yellow stains on the outside of the caps ?

If not, and this is my concern, there might have been dropped some powder on my caps when they were filled and would it be hurtful to the inside of my mouth and lips if they got in direct contact with the powder ?

THanks.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

DNP shouldn't stain the outside of the caps so it may be that one of them has burst/leaked a bit. I've had a bit of burning (nothing too bad) in my throat from taking DNP so there may have been a bit of powder on the outside but never had any burning in my mouth.


----------



## BraderzJ (Apr 24, 2012)

When I took DNP I had tablets and I had to snap them in half for the dosage I was taking. This left a kind of DNP dust and stupidly I thought I eat that too as well as the half of the tablet I had just snapped. The dust sized DNP burnt my mouth out and lasted a good few days hurting. Defo didnt do it again after that I can tell you :L you'll know if there's any DNP on the outside of the caps, you'll get like an acidic burn feeling.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Your taking a poison, whats to worry about if a little bit touches your mouth?? :whistling:


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

id be more worried about the possibility of burning my stomach lining than my mouth. ive taken dnp in the past and since then ive suffered with extreme acid reflux and ended up in hospital for a night.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

do what I do, get my ma to put the powder into the capsules


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

get some tp, rub the outside of the cap before you swallow?

or just blow on it before you down it


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright thanks guys. I was thinking there could be some more "severe" problems like ulcers in your mouth and what not.

Will be downing them with a glass of water also so hopefully it will go smooth after the precautions you suggested.


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't understand y don't u just do Cardio


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hulksome said:


> I don't understand y don't u just do Cardio


No worries,no need for ya to understand


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

xpower said:


> No worries,no need for ya to understand


exactly  .

For me it's a kick-start.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

kasperth92 said:


> Hey.
> 
> Im really excited to start my dnp cycle and as you know, when you got something you want to do, you cant wait to get going.
> 
> ...


Well I kept my caps in a plastic ziplock type bag... was rested ontop of an envelope in my top draw... the envelope now has a yellow rectangle stain on it.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I found the dnp did make my hands go a bit yellow in some very small specs, but I just had to wash them hard to get rid of them.

If the powder comes out of the capsule, it burns a bit(nothing unbearable though) but lug some water down and it goes.

It did make my teeth and tongue go yellow for five minutes as well but water cleaned that as well, thought I did nearly get caught when someone went your tongue is bright yellow but passes it off as Lucozade.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

JankyClown said:


> *just blow on it before you down it*


I say that to my Mrs :whistling:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Magnum26 said:


> I say that to my Mrs :whistling:


So do i :tongue:


----------

